#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Help-Mitrais_LIMS

## is124el

Dear all,




Can anybody here help me to share they knowledge about LIMS from Mitrais, some software management system Laboratory that make laboratory more effective and good manage. Thanks before.





Regards,See More: Help-Mitrais_LIMS

----------


## is124el

hope just flash away..

----------

